# Mtnl Default gateway 59.180.127.254



## paroh (Dec 14, 2009)

As my Mtnl Default gateway is  59.180.127.254 . I am getting very slow speed while browsing even the speed test i am getting very slow speed. I want to know if u are using mtnl broadband in delhi through which gateway u are connecting and are u getting the promised speed


----------



## [A]bu (Dec 20, 2009)

There is software named namebench. Which calculates and finally gives you the "Primary and Secondary DNS" server whic will be more faster than the older one. I am not the BSNL user although I have my experience with it so I tried to help. the software can be easily googled. It will show how faster can your internet can be also.


----------

